# Gavno-Virus macht Smartphones betriebsunfähig



## Counselor (26 Januar 2005)

teltarif.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anti-Viren-Spezialisten von SimWorks melden den ersten Smartphone-Virus, der infizierte Geräte komplett außer Kraft setzt. Gavno.a ist anders als bisherige Smartphone-Schädlinge wie der relativ harmlose Wurm Cabir oder der Trojaner Skulls fähig, das Symbian-Betriebssystem so stark zu schädigen, dass im schlimmsten Fall sämtliche Funktionen ausfallen. Auch Telefonate sind dann nicht mehr möglich. Betroffen sind Smartphones mit Symbian Serie 60-Betriebssystem in der Version 7 wie das Nokia 6600 oder das Nokia 7610. Sicher vor Gavno.a sind Serie 60-Smartphones in Version 6.


http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw04/s16015.html


----------

